# Downloading a credit report



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

Anyone else have this problem? I went to annualcreditreport.com to download all three of them for free. I've seen lots of people do it before and I've done it myself in the past without a hitch.

Not this time. Three weeks ago, none of them would download - I just got screens from each agency asking me to send a request by snail mail. I called a national number and left a message request for them, and the robovoice said I'd get something within two weeks. It's been three weeks now. So today I went back online and managed to download the one from Transunion. But the other two are still out in the ether.

There's no urgent immediate need, I just see this an important first step in my move since I'll be filling out rental applications. It's irritating. I just don't see why this would be such an issue. I think I'll call my credit union in the morning to see if they can access it. Any other suggestions are welcome ...


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

A credit report isn't something I have to worry about. Thanks to 2 Ex-wives and a daughter my credit is so bad I don't have to worry about someone "stealing" my identity or anything as a matter of fact I had an identity thief that felt so sorry for me about 6 months ago he offered me his. LOL


----------



## squerly (Aug 17, 2012)

Try this one. Credit Karma I used it a month ago and at the time I didn't have any need to download anything so I can't vouch for the download function. But everything else worked well so my guess is that will too. Let me know!


----------



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

Meh ... I tried them, and they only had Transunion. That report was vague, saying I have one bill that slipped between the cracks. But there was no information as to what it was so I could address the issue. _That's_ the information I need.

It did tell me my overall score, and I'm very pleased with it. Apparently it would be higher if I had more debt ... it's a strange world. I'm tempted to go to one of those financial/debt counseling places. Not only can they access credit records for free, but they can walk me through boosting my rating overall.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 29, 2014)

I think if you read the fine print to get a "free" credit report you might be like me and decide it's better to pay for it from a reporting agency. The information you give can be sold and used for marketing, that has value to them and it does to me too.

Request an "Updated Mortgage Credit Report" otherwise you'll get old information from those currently reporting without it being brought current as it is an "In File" report. An In File is fine if you have not created any other credit arrangements since the last report but it may not show recent inquiries unless it is updated. 

You can ask your bank to run an in file but they can't give it to you, they can explain everything on it and tell you the numeric rating. They have a contract with reporting agencies not to give hard copies as that is the product the agency is selling to the public.

If you have been denied credit due to a credit issue then you are entitled to a free copy from the reporting agency. 

Otherwise, nothing is free!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Get a Discover card. 

Every month, the statement they send me has my average credit score printed on it.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I'd go the snail mail route. You can get a free report from each agency once a year. I will never send my SSN over the net. If you get a "free" report they have to make a profit and that means selling your information.

The last time I opened a bank account I asked the gal what my report said. She got a funny look on her face and said that they didn't know who I was. I almost danced out of the bank.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

notyermomma said:


> Meh ... I tried them, and they only had Transunion. That report was vague, saying I have one bill that slipped between the cracks. But there was no information as to what it was so I could address the issue. _That's_ the information I need.
> 
> It did tell me my overall score, and I'm very pleased with it. Apparently it would be higher if I had more debt ... it's a strange world. I'm tempted to go to one of those financial/debt counseling places. Not only can they access credit records for free, but they can walk me through boosting my rating overall.


You don't want a higher credit score. You want to make smart financial decisions. It makes no sense to make bad financial decisions so you can have a higher credit rating.

Regardless of your credit score, the more money you make and the more you save, the easier it is to buy stuff. And to get a loan if necessary.

I don't like car loans. I'd rather save up the money and buy something with low miles that I can afford.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 29, 2014)

LOL, an ad for creditkarma is just above this window, get you credit score, no fees or charges. They are making money off the information you give them, no thanks.

Another point, your credit score is rather irrelevant, credit is viewed in a range rather than a particular number. There are cutoff numbers for different types of loans however, like having a score over 640 for a mortgage or 620 before you get tagged for a higher premium with your auto insurance, other than that, knowing a score isn't going to help you much. You either qualify at an accepted level or you don't.

BillS I think is making a point as to the use of credit, to obtain a higher score you must use credit, the more you use and staying within your means the higher your score can go. Your income is also known or close to it, as you increase your obligations at some point you are perceived as a greater credit risk and your score will go down. 

Getting a credit report shows credit histories for each account reporting which can be much more useful than a score. If I'm asking for a car loan my history of paying car loans is the most important history that lender wants to see, if it's about a mortgage then my home loan payment is the deciding factor. All creditors don't report consistently, many only report slow pay accounts, missed payments and defaults, so getting a report can have these accounts brought current with a history of payments. 

I suggest folks stay away from credit counselors and debt reduction types. They don't get a free report except under certain conditions mentioned, an in-file was $3.00 to 7.50 it could be more now and usually the cost is eaten by the office as a cost of doing business. Credit counselors get their money from negotiating accounts with creditors, discounting balances and therefore are motivated to reduce balances and payment requirements. When you do that it's very simple, that account was not paid as agreed and can have the same effect on your credit as a collection. You need to pay debts as agreed to keep derogatory factors off your report. Bankruptcy attorneys lie or mislead as well, while taking bankruptcy may be the best thing, if anyone tells you that you won't suffer due to taking that course, it can limit you in obtaining some loans for three years and longer for secured credit. OTH, the best credit risk for some loan activities can be to one who just took bankruptcy as they limited to seeking relief from creditors going forward. I'm sorry, I'm getting off topic.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

BillS said:


> You don't want a higher credit score. You want to make smart financial decisions. It makes no sense to make bad financial decisions so you can have a higher credit rating.


The only way to get any sort of decent interest rate on a house loan is with a good credit score.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

When we did a refi on our house last year we used the bank that my wife retired from. Everything went well, a couple of weeks after we started the loan agent called and said "good news, your credit scores are high enough to get a loan" she told us our credit score and then we asked her what was the lowest our credit score could have been and still gotten the loan? she said the the cut off point was 720, we will not loan any money to any one with a lower credit score.

When we started the process the bank did not inform us that there was a cut off score.

Also, another interesting point, the credit report that the bank got was much more detailed the our copy. My wife knew the loan agent and she let us look at it. The loan agent said that we never show the borrower the banks copy of the credit report since it has more sensitive info on it.

The credit report you get for free is just an condensed edited form of the report.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Tweto said:


> When we did a refi on our house last year we used the bank that my wife retired from. Everything went well, a couple of weeks after we started the loan agent called and said "good news, your credit scores are high enough to get a loan" she told us our credit score and then we asked her what was the lowest our credit score could have been and still gotten the loan? she said the the cut off point was 720, we will not loan any money to any one with a lower credit score.
> 
> When we started the process the bank did not inform us that there was a cut off score.
> 
> ...


There is lots the bank didn't tell me when making my appt. Monday morning. Like 2 credit cards paid show unpaid...from 2009!!!!!vract:
I also was told if Gene failed just once to mail the mortgage on time(like when he left it over the visor for 2 weeks...:brickwall:--I would be penalized and the REFI would be denied.
I left humiliated, took a shower when I got home to remove the crud from the banker, called Chase and spoke to a CREDIT BUREAU SPECIALIST there and he pulled both Gene's and my credit sheets from all 3 and found not one thing against us.
So much for loan officers trusting the customers instead of a sheet of paper--the CB specialist said he could not fathom where his info was coming from--no, I didn't get to see the sheet, no, I didn't get a copy. Was told to get my own!!!
However, 3 refi loans have been offered in the last month but the interest rate, pmt. not to my liking and I turned them down ---to learn the interest at the bank is the same---4.5.
Background? Only debt is mortgage, pay cash for everything, have $1400 left after all bills paid each month---but we're gonna be denied a refi due to one mortgage pmt. left over the visor?? 
He was really upset when I told him I had no savings acct., but had XXXX cash on hand(yes, they ask that) and when he asked where it was, I raised my eyebrows and stared at his sorry XXX.
He said, oh, I don't want to know and I said oh, I wasn't gonna tell you!!
He knew I wasn't getting a loan; he must legally take the application; if he doesn't see a few seeking loans each day, what does that say for his job security??


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Regarding the correlation of credit scores and auto insurance rates.
In switching from Farm Bureau to Geico 3 years ago, the representative wanted our SS. 
I refused to give Gene's for obvious reasons. I did get insurance, and now Gene is added to our policy since he left Farm Bureau because of their business regulations (like not faxing the policy when buying new truck license and requiring you go to the office!!).
But, I insisted only one SS for credit score was necessary when speaking to Geico.

I was also told( during this journey of refinancing for a lower Interest Rate) that years ago, credit card companies needed a huge cash flow, like when Wachovia, Wells Fargo, and others played musical chairs with the bank accounts, and the customer jumped on that deal, thinking what a great deal, not to be told it would show as a charge off. Lots of help that did for the consumer!!!


----------

